# Where to find help as a beginner?



## LucidBlaze (Nov 11, 2008)

I've always sucked at art. I've kinda taken examples from finished products I've seen here and there, but no matter how hard I try I just can't seem to get things looking... _Right_.
Does anyone know of some (preferably free) online resources, or even books that could maybe aid me starting out drawing anthro?
Preferably focusing on drawing the fox, but anything aimed at beginners will do, really.
Thanks in advance for any help. ^^


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread is chock fulla resources. give it a look.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=4470


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 11, 2008)

I... Didn't notice that board. o.o
*Prods apparent lack of awareness.*
Thanks. ^^


----------



## Bankin (Nov 17, 2008)

First of all I think the most important issue is the attitude you approach your art with. Saying you're going to fail before you start, what hope do you have. Its also important to keep yourself in perspective. Don't be discouraged because you're not Micheal Angelo first off the bat. You can't compare your work with the work of people a lot more experienced than you, you'll just disappoint yourself unnecessarily.
As for drawing resources, depends what you want, I do NOT suggest starting out studying anthro anatomy, learn human, then learn animal, then find your own way to merge the two.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 17, 2008)

Bankin said:


> First of all I think the most important issue is the attitude you approach your art with. Saying you're going to fail before you start, what hope do you have. Its also important to keep yourself in perspective. Don't be discouraged because you're not Micheal Angelo first off the bat. You can't compare your work with the work of people a lot more experienced than you, you'll just disappoint yourself unnecessarily.
> As for drawing resources, depends what you want, I do NOT suggest starting out studying anthro anatomy, learn human, then learn animal, then find your own way to merge the two.


Ooh, that's some good advice! ^^
Thanks! =D
I see where you're coming from with the attitude thing, but it's not that I have a negative attitude towards it as such but... Eh, I've seen 4 year olds that draw better than me.
I know with time and effort I'll most likely improve, and I guess I do kinda jump into trying to get pictures from my head to the paper a bit too quickly...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 17, 2008)

LucidBlaze said:


> I see where you're coming from with the attitude thing, but it's not that I have a negative attitude towards it as such but... Eh, I've seen 4 year olds that draw better than me.



90% of the public generally doesn't care the age of artist, they just care if the art is good. Age is no comparison.


----------



## spartanpanda (Dec 8, 2008)

This is probably the most painful and difficult thing you will have to do, but you must...
draw from life
I know, it's hard.
but once you can, you can draw ANYTHING!!!
*and i still need practice*


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 8, 2008)

all my friends make fun of my artwork, but that just strives me to work harder at it, as with any job your going to do; having the right tools definatly helps. there are also a million different ways to draw, and finalize an artwork piece its all finding the style that is right for you. When i draw i usually draw on paper first, then put it into photoshop and finalize it by adding lines and then colors. some artist dont use a computer and do it all with paint and or colored pencils.


----------

